# How to stop feeling like giving up on your dream's.



## Rojack79 (Oct 22, 2015)

Hey everyone. I was wandering how do you guy's keep going even when it feels like the world is telling you to give up? I have had this issue for quite some time and it is seriously effecting my ability to write anything at all. I used to have the drive to say to hell with what the world wants i'm going to be a writer. But after doing that for five year's or more on my own i just can't take anymore. So how do i approach this? The last time i made a decision like this found my self regretting it. now however it seem's like no matter what i do this is an inevitability. Can some one help me please.


----------



## LeeC (Oct 22, 2015)

There are dreams, and there is what happens in life to deflect your course. If a dream is a consuming drive with a meaningful why, like a long distance runner you'll get back on course, regardless of side paths taken. Beyond the natural drives of procreating and refueling, what else is there to physical existence ;-)


----------



## TJ1985 (Oct 22, 2015)

I was told this morning that without a few things I cannot do, my dream is dead. I can sympathize with you because I'm feeling a lot like saying to hell with it and give up. You know what's keeping me from quitting? Knowing that if I quit I'll never know what might have been. I'll never know if I could have succeeded. Hell, I might fail, I probably will, but not because I let myself fail by default. If you fight this doubt in yourself as hard as you can, you might win. If you say "I'm done" and hang it up, you fail by default. If you can live with that I am happy for you and proud of you but I can't. So I fight. The guy this morning who completely shook the foundation I've built everything on, I have to push him out of my mind and push forward. I have to look at the "facts" and statistics and say to myself in a cocky tone "Too bad those guys weren't me, they might've made it." 

What can you do? Same thing I'll have to do: try everything before you concede defeat. No shame to be had in failure, but a lot of shame in inviting it to do with you as it pleases. Have you submitted works to blogs in the genre you like? Works to every publisher? Asked professionals to let you serve as apprentice? Volunteered to do typing and fact checking for a pro so you can see the process at work to see how it's actually done? I don't know you and I don't know your ambitions but I know that you're spitting in your own face to give up without having written a list of things you can try and checking items off that list one by one until you get it done or crossing select items out as impossible after reasonable effort. Nothing is easy, but conceding failure should be hardest of all because it's the final nail in the coffin lid. I can feel that you don't want to give up, so dig in your heels and fight this damn thing. It's not bigger than you, and lesser writers have succeeded in it. Find outlets that want you and start logging pages. 

Maybe, just maybe, your first big work that puts you on the map could be that one you could write today about why you can't give up your dreams easily? Inspiration is where you find it, and maybe the kick you need to feel in the seat of your own pants, that might be the message the rest of the struggling writers in the world need to hear. They won't if you don't go for a ten minute break outside to get some oxygenated blood pumping through your veins, come back in, and write it. Who knows the feelings you have right now better than you do? Who better to outline exactly what it feels like to be ready to throw it all away than someone who is contemplating it? 

Write on!


----------



## Bloggsworth (Oct 22, 2015)

I dreamt I knew punctuation and how to use an apostrophe...


----------



## Rojack79 (Oct 22, 2015)

TJ1985 said:


> I was told this morning that without a few things I cannot do, my dream is dead. I can sympathize with you because I'm feeling a lot like saying to hell with it and give up. You know what's keeping me from quitting? Knowing that if I quit I'll never know what might have been. I'll never know if I could have succeeded. Hell, I might fail, I probably will, but not because I let myself fail by default. If you fight this doubt in yourself as hard as you can, you might win. If you say "I'm done" and hang it up, you fail by default. If you can live with that I am happy for you and proud of you but I can't. So I fight. The guy this morning who completely shook the foundation I've built everything on, I have to push him out of my mind and push forward. I have to look at the "facts" and statistics and say to myself in a cocky tone "Too bad those guys weren't me, they might've made it."
> 
> What can you do? Same thing I'll have to do: try everything before you concede defeat. No shame to be had in failure, but a lot of shame in inviting it to do with you as it pleases. Have you submitted works to blogs in the genre you like? Works to every publisher? Asked professionals to let you serve as apprentice? Volunteered to do typing and fact checking for a pro so you can see the process at work to see how it's actually done? I don't know you and I don't know your ambitions but I know that you're spitting in your own face to give up without having written a list of things you can try and checking items off that list one by one until you get it done or crossing select items out as impossible after reasonable effort. Nothing is easy, but conceding failure should be hardest of all because it's the final nail in the coffin lid. I can feel that you don't want to give up, so dig in your heels and fight this damn thing. It's not bigger than you, and lesser writers have succeeded in it. Find outlets that want you and start logging pages.
> 
> ...



LOL!!! This song began playing as i was reading your post and i was like no way. But it capture's your statement perfectly.

[video=youtube;Yvwo8f3SXKA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvwo8f3SXKA[/video]


----------



## JustRob (Oct 22, 2015)

The answer may be in your title, the word "dreams" -- plural. Some years ago I started a project to build a computer, which if I succeeded would be the only one of its kind in the world, but I couldn't find the resources that I needed, so I set the project aside. At that time I somehow got the inspiration to start writing the trilogy of novels on which I'm now occasionally working, even though I'd never written anything before. Having finished drafting the first novel and had it favourably read through by someone suitable, I went back to my computer project and amazingly started finding people who could help me that I hadn't before, so that project became a reality. In the meantime my writing also developed, so I now have two major projects competing for my time. 

When I wrote an article about my computer project for a computing journal, I mentioned that I'd learned an important lesson, that it isn't just what you try to do but when you do it that matters. Maybe sometimes it seems that the world is telling you to give up altogether, but it may just be telling you that now isn't the ideal time. The answer is to have more than one dream and to pursue them as the opportunities arise. They say that the longest journey starts with a single step, but they don't mention that you have to take the next step with the other foot. In other words, when you find your confidence in your ability to achieve one thing waning the best thing to do is to build that confidence back up by doing something else. 

Dreams always seem to be just out of reach. I may never get that computer built and never finish that trilogy, but I will make progress with both. That I'm certain of because I still dream of both these things happening.


----------



## Kyle R (Oct 22, 2015)

Anyone can give up. Quitting is easy. Persevering in the face of disappointment and discouragement? Now that's hard. But sometimes, that's what it takes.

Consider this your trial by fire. If you want it, you have to earn it. And the only way to earn it is by not giving up.

So wipe away your tears, lift your chin, and soldier on. But expect no handouts along the way. Hell, nobody said it would be easy. This dragon won't slay itself. That's up to you. But believe me: that dragon _can_ be slain. And you're the only one who can do it.

You want to know the difference between success and failure? *Successful people don't give up.* Be one of those people. Become a dragon slayer. :encouragement:


----------



## Rojack79 (Oct 22, 2015)

Why cant i meet more people like all of you in my everyday life? This place is full of great people who support one another and they don't even know each other. Man i know this might sound cheesy but you guy's are like a real life example of MLP FIM which is so awesome. Thank you everyone. I have to admit i still have my doubt's. I guess i always will but i'm not going to let them get me down. Not anymore will i hide in the shadow's weeping away at what might have been. I will take control of my destiny and mold my life into what i want it to be.

[video=youtube;Dxvm-i3yl44]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dxvm-i3yl44[/video]


----------



## Terry D (Oct 22, 2015)

The world doesn't give a crap if you write or not. No one has any special words of encouragement that will suddenly spur you to become a writer. It's easy to want to be a writer. Lots of people want to be writers, they want to have written the next super-best-seller. The number that actually want to write something, to take the time and put in the work to do it, are far fewer. The choice is yours; do you want to write, or do you just want to talk about being a writer? If you want to write, all you need to do is sit down and start pounding out the words. They will be ugly, clumsy things at first, but with practice and time they will get better. If you aren't willing to make the time, or do the work, to actually write something, then give up now and find an easier hobby.


----------



## Bishop (Oct 22, 2015)

As Gil Grissom from CSI once said: Anyone who does anything well, does it for himself.

At least I think that's what he said in that episode... In any case, other peoples' opinions need to define you about as much as a penguin needs a deep understanding of quantum particle physics. Just shrug and do your thing. Master it. Then you'll be a master at something and they'll still be over there, doing nothing.

I'm pretty sure 'those' people are the portion of the population that accounts for the popularity of Jersey Shore.


----------



## PiP (Oct 22, 2015)

Rojack79 said:


> Hey everyone. I was wandering how do you guy's keep going even when it feels like the world is telling you to give up? I have had this issue for quite some time and it is seriously effecting my ability to write anything at all. I used to have the drive to say to hell with what the world wants i'm going to be a writer. But after doing that for five year's or more on my own i just can't take anymore. So how do i approach this? The last time i made a decision like this found my self regretting it. now however it seem's like no matter what i do this is an inevitability. Can some one help me please.



Unless it's something physical, NEVER give up on your dream... Sometimes... just sometimes... we need to realign our focus and our dream by keeping an open mind. Sometimes dreams have a habit of even taking us in a new direction. BUT never give up!

Many moons ago I was a talented classical guitarist and music was my life. In a nutshell, I injured my right hand and was unable to play. Naturally I was devastated and thought at the time my world had come to an end.... I refused to accept the inevitable and that I would never play again. I spent two years of my life chasing rainbows as I consulted every quack who promised to offer a solution... In the interim period I taught children and teaching became my passion, until I moved house...(Another story)

  I never found a cure, and even now tears well when I listen to the music I use to play. And although  twenty years later the injury remains and I've since sold my concert guitar something still stirs within me when I hear the notes I used to play...

So what am I trying to say? *IF *your ability to write is not a physical impossibility, don't give up. Go back to basics. Study, read, write. Share your work and LISTEN to critique from those who already wear the t-shirt with published works.

Read 

Author Interviews

and

Testimony in Progress

I now channel my creativity through poetry.


----------



## ppsage (Oct 22, 2015)

In my experience, new dreams are hiding under every rock and finding a more suitable version is just a matter of shifting some stones. Inflexible dreams are therefore a curse reserved for the shiftless.


----------



## bazz cargo (Oct 22, 2015)

Any time you need a kick in the pants....

We are a creative species, if we don't create we turn to destruction, frequently self destruction. 

With writing one thing always gets overlooked. The first attempts are always going to be bad. We learn by doing, the more you do the more you learn the better you get.

Be prepared to put in the effort. Be prepared to take some lumps.

I can recommend the short story and poetry competitions here. 

Good luck
BC


----------



## InstituteMan (Oct 22, 2015)

The thing about being a writer is that if you write, then you are a writer. It takes very little in the way of material resources and zero approval from others to be a writer. If you want to write, then write--and, voila, you are a writer!

The thing about being a successful writer is that it depends upon your definition of success. How are you defining success? If your definition isn't working, maybe you need a new definition. 

As for me, I'll probably never have a best seller, but that's not how I choose to define success. I've made maybe a quarter total off of my fiction so far, but I still consider myself a successful writer because I am improving my skills and enjoying the results of my labor (even if I don't always enjoy the labor). I wish that I could write a lot more and and improve my skills faster, but I have to earn a living doing something other than writing fiction. That's life, so I'm not complaining. In the meantime, I'll just keep slogging away at this passion of mine. At least a good hobby, and that's success enough.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Oct 22, 2015)

I, more than most, can relate to the way you feel. 

I once let the cruel words of other people stop me from doing something that I loved. Until I started doing it again, I didn't realize just how much I missed it. How much I NEEDED it.

If you really dream of being a writer, the BE a writer. As was said earlier, if you write, then you are already what they have told you you can't be. 

If you truly love writing, and I mean TRULY love it, then don't let what anyone else says make you feel defeated. 

I allowed that to happen, and for over 20 years, I regretted it. Most of all because I KNOW that, by now, I would be a much better writer than I am now.

If you need someone to talk to about this, send me a PM and I will lend an ear/eye.


----------



## Rojack79 (Oct 23, 2015)

I've probably said this before but i will say it again. Thank you to all of you for your kind words and positive encouragement.


----------



## TJ1985 (Oct 23, 2015)

Rojack79 said:


> I've probably said this before but i will say it again. Thank you to all of you for your kind words and positive encouragement.



Anytime, giving advice I struggle to follow is something I do quite well, lol.


----------



## Tettsuo (Oct 23, 2015)

Rojack79 said:


> Hey everyone. I was wandering how do you guy's keep going even when it feels like the world is telling you to give up? I have had this issue for quite some time and it is seriously effecting my ability to write anything at all. I used to have the drive to say to hell with what the world wants i'm going to be a writer. But after doing that for five year's or more on my own i just can't take anymore. So how do i approach this? The last time i made a decision like this found my self regretting it. now however it seem's like no matter what i do this is an inevitability. Can some one help me please.


The best way to keep a dream alive is to feed it.  You feed it with action and elbow grease.

The best way to kill a dream is to starve it with stagnation.


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 23, 2015)

I was told that with my looks I would never be a porn star... so far they are right.


----------



## handsomegenius (Oct 24, 2015)

Of all the creative pursuits, writing would have to be by far the easiest one to support yourself with. Just about every business in the world has some need of someone who can craft sentences well. Being paid to write whatever you feel like, well, that's a different challenge.


----------



## escorial (Oct 24, 2015)

be thankfull you have dreams and not born into a society were staying alive is not just a dream but a reality


----------



## popsprocket (Oct 24, 2015)

Rojack79 said:


> Hey everyone. I was wandering how do you guy's keep going even when it feels like the world is telling you to give up? I have had this issue for quite some time and it is seriously effecting my ability to write anything at all. I used to have the drive to say to hell with what the world wants i'm going to be a writer. But after doing that for five year's or more on my own i just can't take anymore. So how do i approach this? The last time i made a decision like this found my self regretting it. now however it seem's like no matter what i do this is an inevitability. Can some one help me please.



Understand that a true dream isn't something that you need to fulfil _right this instant_. You can become a published author at any stage in life, if that were your dream, but in the mean time you could do something else that's worthy of your time.

Or be insufferably arrogant. It works for me!


----------



## bookmasta (Oct 24, 2015)

Write because you enjoy it. That's all you have to do.


----------



## PhunkyMunky (Oct 24, 2015)

Rojack... I'm going to relate something personal for you and I hope it helps. 

When I was 8 years old, I was run over by a car. Both of my legs were shattered and I actually died in Intensive Care... of course they quickly brought me back around. My doctors said I'd never walk again. My legs were in tiny pieces and when they did their surgeries, I found myself with pins holding my legs together, the sort called a Hoffman Device. I would be in casts for the next six months. 

When I finally was left with just a calf high cast, my mom refused to let the doctors tell me to forget walking. She sat at the end of the parallel bars that I used to help myself along, and encouraged me to do what I was terrified to do... walk. I was terrified I'd fall and break my legs again. I was afraid I'd fail. I was in horrible pain and I screamed, I cried, I begged "Mommy don't make me do this" but she would hear none of it. Do you know what happened? I walked. I walked when my doctors said such a prospect would be impossible, and I proved them wrong. 

When I was 12 I played soccer and when 16 I played football (American). I was terrible at it, but I did it. And when I turned 20 I joined the Army. I served in Bosnia, sometimes carrying upwards of 100# in my ruck sack, which weighed almost as much as I did at 150#. And in 2004-2005 I fought as an Infantryman in Operation Iraqi Freedom. All after I was told by my doctors that I'd never walk again. 

Never give up. Ever. Don't leave anything unsaid, undone, or a dream unfollowed for when you are old and grey, you will remember and regret. Quitting is not worth doing if you're going to live in regret until the grave claims you. It's far better to follow your dreams and have failed than to not try at all. 

For me, I may never be published. I may never have rave reviews in the NYT. But I want to write and so I will... I am. I am doing it without a care of the outcome. Difficulties are challenges, not an end. Rise to the occasion, and don't allow yourself to be defeated by them. The human spirit is an amazing thing, you've just got to dig deep to find it sometimes. Below is a pic of me in those casts, and a pic of me right before we left for Iraq. We were training at Ft. Erwin California, the Army's National Training Center (NTC for short).

And today I have a new set of challenges. I get to try to be a father and a husband with severe PTSD, of which I have been deemed  to be 100% disabled by the US Government. I'm not letting it stop me. I fight it everyday. I push myself until it's too much to bear, and then a little more. If I can overcome some jerk shattering my legs and doctors telling me I can't walk, then I can overcome this. And so can you.


----------



## Dave Watson (Oct 24, 2015)

Not to kick you when you're down or anything, dude, but if your post is an accurate reflection of your spelling and grammar, then in my opinion, it needs sorted. If you really want to be a writer, I'd say that's the first thing you should be thinking about if you want anyone to take you seriously. Even if you've got an amazing story to tell, bad SPAG does you no favours.

How bad do you want it? Is it just a dream, or something you actually _have _to do? Like, do you physically feel the need to write sometimes? And what do you want to do with it? Write for yourself? For publication? Fame? Depending on what you actually want to achieve, successful writing can be easy or very, very hard. And it all depends on what your own definition of 'success' is. 

What is it that's caused you to think you're failing? Rejection letters? Hell, everyone gets those. They're badges of honour. If you've not got a huge pile of 'no thanks' emails and letters, you're not trying hard enough! How much have you actually written and sent out? 

If it's harsh criticism of your work that's getting you down, the best thing you can do is show it to a professional writer, preferably someone working in the same area as yourself. Get someone who really knows what they're talking about and who'll give you a completely honest opinion on your ability. 

Time for some inspirational lyrics from Mr Frank Turner.

Eulogy

Not everyone grows up to be an astronaut,
Not everyone was born to be a king.
Not everyone can be, Freddie Mercury,
But everyone can raise a glass and sing.

Well I haven't always been a perfect person,
I haven't done what mum and dad had dreamed.
But on the day I die I'll say,
"At least I fuc*ing tried."
That's the only eulogy I need.
That's the only eulogy I need.

Hope that all helps, dude. Now go and write something.


----------



## voltigeur (Oct 24, 2015)

My answer is short. Surround yourself with people who won't let you quit. 

I have 2 blessing in my writing and it is 1) My critique group. All make some portion of their living writing so failure is not something they let me entertain. 2) my writing coach who does all the touchy feely stuff without being a total downer. (Actually that group is the most raucous, irreverent and fun I have been to.) So even writing exercises are fun!

You need people to be honest so you can learn and develop but run from any group that is draining or that belittle your creativity. In my critique group the criticisms are academic never personal. And you get to explain what you are trying to do they often can show you alternative choices.

Hit up Meetup for groups in your area. Also colleges often have writing groups open to the public. These are great cause you get SPAG help from the English majors. They pay 40K+ for their degree; you benefit!


----------



## Rojack79 (Oct 25, 2015)

Wow so many people to thank. I think i know what my problem is. I think it stem's from the fact that i feel like my parents don't care enough about my writing. It feel's like they could care less. Now with the financial situation that we are in i can see why it wouldn't be a top priority for them but i feel like they could do more to make me feel like my writing is important instead of make me feel like it's all a waste of my time and energy. 

But like all of you have said don't give up. And i won't. I've come way to far and devoted practically my whole life to writing. Hell ever since i was what 7 year's old if i remember correctly i started writing short story's all thanks to a class assignment. We were told to come up with a story about little green elves found at the north pole.

 Well i went and wrote a story about how Santa was an evil dude trying to take over the world with his toy's and the little green elves had to beat him up with frying pan's tools and whatever else they could get there hand's on. I went on to write like thirteen short story's based on this one concept. I kept them all in a folder that i took with me where ever i went. One day however it went missing and i found it in the toilet at school. After that i stopped writing. 

Then 7 years later i rediscovered my passion for writing and so far over the next 7 year's I've been working on my idea's. Haven't gotten much done in the writing department mostly do to a mental induced writer's block/procrastination phase but now that i actually have the time to devote to this idea I've been refining it into a better story than i ever though possible. Right this moment i'm working on my Timeline for the series and yes it will be a series. I've got way to much in my head for it to be anything shorter than 2 novel's so might as well go for it. I'm also outlining the story for my first book and that is going very smoothly mostly because it's so easy to find this kind of story.

 Right now i have my prologue, chapter's 1, and 2 outlined and i'm working on chapter 3. Once i get through with the outline i will actually begin to write the book. You know i think i might make a thread about my books progress as i go. Sort of like an electronic journal of my progress that i can share with the great people of this website.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Oct 25, 2015)

Rojack79 said:


> Wow so many people to thank. I think i know what my problem is. I think it stem's from the fact that i feel like my parents don't care enough about my writing. It feel's like they could care less. Now with the financial situation that we are in i can see why it wouldn't be a top priority for them but i feel like they could do more to make me feel like my writing is important instead of make me feel like it's all a waste of my time and energy.



The people who raised me did absolutely nothing to encourage me to do ANYTHING, much less write. They used to berate me for READING a lot. Everything I did was 'stupid' or 'a waste of time.'

Unfortunately, it happens to a lot of kids. 

If there is one thing I would love to do as far as having an impact here, it would be to help mentor people like you. Those who really want to write but have people surrounding them who have no inclination to support a child's dream. 

I wish there had been someone in my life, or even a random freaking stranger, who would have given even the smallest signal/words of encouragement. 

I didn't have that and I didn't have enough self confidence in myself to not allow the discouraging words to get under my skin.

Don't let someone's indifference or discouragement cause you to leave the path you want to follow. 

Unless that path includes becoming a serial killer. Then, and only then, should you listen to those who wish to discourage you.


----------



## PhunkyMunky (Oct 25, 2015)

Rojack79 said:


> Wow so many people to thank. I think i know what my problem is. I think it stem's from the fact that i feel like my parents don't care enough about my writing. It feel's like they could care less. Now with the financial situation that we are in i can see why it wouldn't be a top priority for them but i feel like they could do more to make me feel like my writing is important instead of make me feel like it's all a waste of my time and energy.



I play guitar and have since I was sixteen. My dad forbid me from doing it calling it "worthless waste" and "you're never going to make anything of yourself with it anyway". I still play guitar. I'm no rock star, and I'm OK with that. My priorities changed after I began to date my wife. But I didn't let him take that away from me. When his yelling for me to "Stop that racket" I began to go elsewhere to practice. I'd practice outside on the steps, or a buddy's house. But I never let him stop me. 

Parents want us to grow up to succeed at something, usually something tangible. For me, I was expected to become an Engineer for the state. To build bridges and highways like my dad did. But SURPRISE! I don't have the aptitude for math that he did and would never have taken that path anyway, and that's besides the fact that I deliberately went a different direction. I tried to make a career of the army and did so for 10 years. After that I went into security. And you know what? I studied, I talked to police about their safety protocols, and I certified for Federal Contracts. This, coupled with experience and my military background got me into a $23/hour job that bought me the house I live in now. It set me up so that when the Veterans Affairs told me I was 100% disabled from PTSD, I'd be fine. No renters contracts. I just simply own my home. 

Sure, I'd love for my kids to be doctors, but ultimately their path is their own. All I can do is encourage them to get an education and pursue their dreams. Have something to fall back on, because writing, music, or dancing doesn't pay the bills. It may eventually, but you've got to live in the meanwhile. Your #1 priority is daily living. Once that is covered, pursue your dreams, because you can't do that if you starve to death. 

My daughter's 12. She's doing A LOT of dance. She's doing Tap, Ballet, and Jazz. It's a busy house LOL. But I'd have it no other way, and she knows, if her grades drop she's out of dancing until her grades improve. You have to make a living and dreams are no excuse to ignore the value of a good education. 

Keep your chin up, man.


----------



## Rojack79 (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks everyone. Now the only thing i need is a job and I'll be set for a little while.


----------



## InstituteMan (Oct 25, 2015)

Rojack79 said:


> Thanks everyone. Now the only thing i need is a job and I'll be set for a little while.



Jobs are nice and all, but don't overlook the possibility of starting your own business, even if it's just some freelancing while you look for something more permanent. A temporary gig performed well can lead to something bigger. A nice thing about freelance work can also be the gaps to use for writing. The downside to the gaps is poverty, but at least there's an upside!


----------



## Rojack79 (Jan 11, 2016)

InstituteMan said:


> Jobs are nice and all, but don't overlook the possibility of starting your own business, even if it's just some freelancing while you look for something more permanent. A temporary gig performed well can lead to something bigger. A nice thing about freelance work can also be the gaps to use for writing. The downside to the gaps is poverty, but at least there's an upside!



I would love to start my own business. But i finally got a job at McDonalds so i have a nice amount of money coming in. Now i have the free time to devote to writting.


----------



## thewritepursuit (Jan 13, 2016)

Congrats on the job, hope it all works out for you. I've given up on writing I don't know how many times. Just said to myself "I'm not doing what I want with it, it's time to look at other things." And I would try to be ok with that. I never was able to be ok with it because it's something I have to do. I don't know if I'll ever be a success with my writing in any kind of sense of the term outside personal satisfaction, but it's the process that brings you to your goal so it's the process... In all its maddening, gut wrenching, soul clenching drama... That matters most. Not where you end up.

And always keep in mind that in life there is an infinite number of places to get what you need. So if you don't get something you need (like support) from someone, it's ok, there are other sources. Then you can just focus on appreciating whatever it is you do get from that source.


----------



## David Gordon Burke (Jan 13, 2016)

Didn´t read all the replies so I hope I am not repeating.
I assume your frustration is related to success.
And success equals sales and money.
Writing with money as your principal motivator is like wandering into the Sahara with a teapot and an appleseed and expecting to be making apple sauce some time soon.
Write for a love of writing or become a hairstylist.  
Simple as that.  
Not that there is anything wrong with pro writers ... not my point.

David Gordon Burke


----------



## bdcharles (Jan 14, 2016)

Rojack79 said:


> Hey everyone. I was wandering how do you guy's keep going even when it feels like the world is telling you to give up? I have had this issue for quite some time and it is seriously effecting my ability to write anything at all. I used to have the drive to say to hell with what the world wants i'm going to be a writer. But after doing that for five year's or more on my own i just can't take anymore. So how do i approach this? The last time i made a decision like this found my self regretting it. now however it seem's like no matter what i do this is an inevitability. Can some one help me please.



Hi, well my advice is: don't tell anyone!  I was a closet writer for three years and have only just "come out" to a few trusted people, having been told things like "I was an embarrassment to the department" by my English Lit college lecturers (to be fair, I didn't have a clue back then), and "only natural storytellers write books" (I was very quiet when younger; turns out I was just formulating plots). But seriously, what this means is that I am not writing to impress anyone, I am writing because I enjoy it. Look at what is important to you as a writer and feed that need. And if writing can't feed that need, then write about someone for whom it can.



Rojack79 said:


> I think i know what my problem is. I think it  stem's from the fact that i feel like my parents don't care enough about  my writing. It feel's like they could care less. Now with the financial  situation that we are in i can see why it wouldn't be a top priority  for them but i feel like they could do more to make me feel like my  writing is important instead of make me feel like it's all a waste of my  time and energy.



Yep I can relate to this. My parents are/were of the bent that if you're not making six figures doing something incredibly complex and stressful, and presenting the family with a comprehensive list of your achievements every Christmas, then you'd best shut up. Consequently my mother, an otherwise decent person, went to her deathbed not knowing I write. I just don't need that negativity so I keep people out of that area. My sister only found out over New Year that I write. She was quite bowled over at first. Later she asked why I hadn't told her before. I replied that I could do without the inevitable mockery. I think she felt a little gutted that she had missed out on this aspect of my life, but hey-ho, them's the breaks and if one is not supportive, then one risks not being part of the journey.

One thing I will say is that in persevering, there is a certain requirement to look at some of your work and say: no., it's not good enough, it needs to be better. You have to be able to be honest with yourself about your writing (lie freely to everybody else by all means!). I see alot of people struggle with this. They take criticism badly, or believe themselves to be without flaw - and it stops them dead. They never improve. Now, in your post, you have a few grammar errors. A few typos and punctuation whoopsies don't mean a thing when stacked against riveting plots, believable characters, and whatever else you may have conjured up, but it will give people the impression that the writer in fact doesn't know what they're doing, and it will hinder the writer from being able to communicate these amazing ideas to people. So just bear that in mind and your world is their oyster. No. The world is your oyster. Some kind of mollusc/planet combo anyway. Good luck!


----------

